# Brake Light Problem



## charlieborg (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok, This is a weird one. My brake lights work as normal during the day. But at night or when you turn on the lights, it's like you are holding down the brake peddle. Lights are on bright all the time (brake lights that is) Any one know what I can check to fix this one?


----------



## charlieborg (Jul 31, 2009)

Well got pulled over for the brake light last night. Sure could use some help here. 
I have noticed that when you push the brake down the parking lights come on. Let off and they go off. I tried unplugging all the lights one by one to see if there was one that was bad, or grounded bad some how. no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you checked out the switch....


----------



## charlieborg (Jul 31, 2009)

I would if I knew how to check it. It seems to work ok. I'm thinking that some one has put a wire to the parking circuit because when you mash the brake the front parking lights come on and I get a chime inside like the lights are left on. Now to figure out where to check to find out where this cross over is happening. Any ideas as to where it might happen? I'm thinking a wire connector?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would start at your stoplight bulbs and connectors, first, as well as do a visual inspection under the dash and around the lights for signs of "tampering" with the circuit.


----------



## charlieborg (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is a link to get wiring diagram for the Sentra.
<iframe marginWidth=0 marginHeight=0 src=http://www.4shared.com/minifolder/5QOSrP7t/2001_sentra.html scrolling=no width=200 height=200></iframe>


----------



## charlieborg (Jul 31, 2009)

http://http://www.4shared.com/dir/5QOSrP7t/2001_sentra.html


----------



## charlieborg (Jul 31, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> I would start at your stoplight bulbs and connectors, first, as well as do a visual inspection under the dash and around the lights for signs of "tampering" with the circuit.


I looked at the stop lights yesterday. It all looked normal. Looked under the dash. Such a mess of wiring, but nothing looks like it was done after the factory wiring. Wonder if it could be behind the fuse box? How do you get it lose to check?


----------



## charlieborg (Jul 31, 2009)

http://dc261.4shared.com/download/vCbS2ahi/Nissan_Sentra__2001_.pd


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Look at your brake lights at the back - in the trunk area and under the lining. See if somehow your brake light might be spliced into your park lights. If nothing there, the fact that the chime comes on means you definitely have some circuits meshed together somewhere - has anyone put in or take out anything electrical lately? - radio, remote starter anything like that?


----------



## charlieborg (Jul 31, 2009)

Not that I'm aware of. I just bought the car a couple weeks ago. It had a few other problems too. I had to put a valve cover gasket on it, Replace some burned out bulbs, and a good cleaning. I did have to check out the radio in it. Some one put a Sony in it and did not hook up the ground wire. The only ground it was getting was threw the radio antenna. All the other wires were OK. I will go over it again this coming week end. With work I just don't have the time to really look at it during the week. If you think of any thing else, drop me a note on here. If I find what it is, I will post it on here. Thanks for all the help too!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I would check the wiring around the radio then, disconnect it if necessary and then check your lights. See if any of the wiring going to the radio harness looks like it's been spliced or tapped into.


----------



## charlieborg (Jul 31, 2009)

OK, now I feel stupid... I found the culprit to the brake lights acting weird. I originally checked the brake bulbs to see if they were working, and they were. What I forgot to take in to account is the bulbs were dual action bulbs, which they are, brake and parking lights in one bulb. What was happening was the filament for the brake light had broken and was shorted across the parking light filament. Which caused it to close the parking light circuit when the brake was depressed and when the parking lights were on, it closed that circuit too. I have been all under the hood and the dash looking for something crossed or shorted. All along it was the bulb. Guess I got stuck thinking inside the box mode!


----------

